# Secular Humanist Ten commandments for ethics.



## ReformedChristian (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like the secular humanist have taken to creating their own ten commandments for ethics The Humanist Ten Commandments given that morality and ethics are relative and in some cases situational according to them, how can they account for these or rather how can this be workable?


----------



## Somerset (Nov 8, 2013)

Most humanists seem to think that number 6 does not apply to them.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 8, 2013)

ReformedChristian said:


> Looks like the secular humanist have taken to creating their own ten commandments for ethics The Humanist Ten Commandments given that morality and ethics are relative and in some cases situational according to them, how can they account for these or rather how can this be workable?




It does look like a jumbled mess. I don't think even they take it seriously.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Nov 8, 2013)

Somerset said:


> Most humanists seem to think that number 6 does not apply to them.



I agree number 6 does seem to fail in the list given the fact they push for separation between church and state and advocate tolerance for other beliefs yet push Humanism in the school system.


----------

